# Oregon Spoo Breeders - Trying to remember a specific name



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I was going to ask if you were going to get another Spoo when I saw this🤣 I don't know who that could be. I'm still not familiar with Spoo breeders.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll throw some links and names for you to look at (there will be some duplication).

CPC Breeders - Columbia Poodle Club

Oregon - The Poodle Club of America look for the breeder referral person

Standard Poodle Breeders | Puppies | Health Conscious Breeders

Canzone Standard Poodles S
Kameo Poodles S, M, T
Kriss Kross Poodles S
Kvali Standard Poodles S
Mount Zion Kennels S
NJoy Poodles S
Pear Tree Poodles S
Sauvie Island Standard Poodles S


Johanna is someone to ask. Her club is the New Mexico club but she's very much in the know. The Poodle Variety (poodle eye candy alert) breeder directory link from the PF breeder list is 404. On a different link, it notes "to be announced soon".


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

I'd be interested if you do find out, as I'm beginning my search for a Spoo in Oregon.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> I'd be interested if you do find out, as I'm beginning my search for a Spoo in Oregon.


I have a family connection to Canzone and would recommend them. They just had an all black litter recently, but I don't know if all the puppies are reserved. I've heard good things about Kameo as well.


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I have a family connection to Canzone and would recommend them. They just had an all black litter recently, but I don't know if all the puppies are reserved. I've heard good things about Kameo as well.


Oh wow, I actually live in Portland, and just left them a phone message earlier today! What a small world. Would you be okay with me messaging you about getting in contact with them, if they don't get back to me in a few days?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> Oh wow, I actually live in Portland, and just left them a phone message earlier today! What a small world. Would you be okay with me messaging you about getting in contact with them, if they don't get back to me in a few days?


Sure, I'd be happy to try to help


----------

